# Solvent for Reel Cleaning



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a question about Reel Cleaning. I have always soaked my reels in WD-40 or a like lubricant. I have tried Simple Green as well with good results.

Are there any better suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Ardent has a saltwater cleaning kit at academy for 29.99, it comes with oil, grease, cleaner and corrosion resister.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

WD-40 isn't a lubricant, its more of a penetrating oil and it leaves behind a nasty residue.

I hope you aren't putting your entire reel in a solution, but depending on what PART you are cleaning, CLR mixed with simple green does a pretty good job.

I use dawn dish soap and an old tooth brush on a lot of parts with good luck too.


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello. I'd also watch for opinions of a professional or retiree or home-based business person reel repair shop operation. They see reels that have never been cleaned or serviced in 10+ years, so you can imagine the crud buildup. Much different than one's own reel/s where users are on forums, where a degree of care is taken. These shows want to get the cleaning done in a cost-efficient manner, and get to the fixing part. 

There are cases where simple green and its ilk are either ineffective, or take forever to eat through years of dust, oils, pollutants, yada.

For uncaring sports' reels, I use ordinary kerosene, or summer diesel, and a small 1" paintbrush. Both easily got, and not very spendy. Kero does not attack sensitive reel components. Rinses off quickly in a pail with dish soap in it. Then parts go swimming in the u/s cleaner.

For sports who watch their gear, I use blue Brillo, or blue Dawn in 192Â° water and go direct into my 1/2 gl. ultrasonic cleaner. (It holds up to 4 Abu 6500's.) I just run my Kuerig coffee maker a few times empty, to get instant hot water. The cleaner has a heating element, but I fast track the temp with hot water right away.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

KenD said:


> Hello. I'd also watch for opinions of a professional or retiree or home-based business person reel repair shop operation. They see reels that have never been cleaned or serviced in 10+ years, so you can imagine the crud buildup. Much different than one's own reel/s where users are on forums, where a degree of care is taken. These shows want to get the cleaning done in a cost-efficient manner, and get to the fixing part.
> 
> There are cases where simple green and its ilk are either ineffective, or take forever to eat through years of dust, oils, pollutants, yada.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. You answered my question.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

have always cleaned with regular mineral spirits, nothing stronger than that.

a really "hot" paint thinner will flat eat up a quantum reel, esp. the handles...........


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

ken answered it basically as I do mine, only i use clr or equivilant to clean heavily corroded and brass parts, watching them that i don't leave in solution to long and riniseing care throughly and lubeing afterwards.



good luck


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*WD40*

Like fishing tails I have used WD 40 for many years..And as for a lubricant it SUCKS.But for like said for penetrant and dissolving old dried up grease and oil it is way more (user friendly) than many other solvents.(cheap ,smells pleasant,good spray/buy by gallon).I use it on all metal parts that are greasy and dried grease use a little toothbrushing ..Then throw in Ultrasonic cleaner with Simple Green and water and then in a ultrasonic with fresh clean water then blow dry or lay on towels to dry..Then grease and lube with Your favorite grease /lubricant in the assembly process


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I use simple green in one heated ultrasonic cleaner and CLR in the other. Most parts go in the simple green and the brass parts or a bad roller clutch bearing go in the CLR. I also put acetone in a glass for all the screws and small parts in the CLR ultrasonic cleaner. Bearings are spun on the wand for the dremel usually with a q-tip stripped to fit the id of the bearing in a small jar or dipping sauce size glass with acetone to avoid damage in the US cleaner and guarantee a good thorough cleaning. All frames, side plates, and bigger painted parts are hand washed at the sink with dawn and a tooth brush. All parts are thoroughly rinsed and blow dried with compressed air usually from a regular compressor turned down to 50-60 psi as I do alot and canned air tends to freeze up and stop blowing until it thaws. This makes sure all water is displaced and no rust will appear and avoid water spots on the paint as well. Hope this helps. By the way I have the hornady US cleaners that have a longer time on them and I normally run them both at around 130-140 degrees on 30 minute cycles which is plenty of time to get all the hand washing and drying done as well as re lubing the frame and slot in the side plate where your roller clutch bearing goes with grease.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I used diluted Simple Green Heated and it did great on a reel I cleaned last night.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Have tried the chemicals.
Don't have ultra-sonic.

Came back to toothbrush + hot water + dish detergent.
Rinse and repeat as is necessary.
Safe and it just works.


----------

